# Epic @ 6 months



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

NICE boy!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful picture of Epic!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

He's 6 months old?? It seems like just yesterday you got him!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Gorgeous dog.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at that body! Looks like all muscle!! Is sleek the right word? Precious for sure...


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

he is soo pretty! honestly, i havent heard much about whippets until i joined this forum, and i LOVE them!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

He sure does look good....and I agree with Lisa....doesn't seem like he could be six months already...


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwwwwwww  he's just too adorable for words!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is beautiful. I love his eyes.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Epic is a handsome boy. All sinew, like a spring ready to explode. I like his coloring and marking too.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww that IS a really good pic of him!! I just love how his back feet are further out on each side of him lol... tooo cute!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

he's ready to beat the world, now I just need to get brave enough to show him...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He's lovely. Do you have a shot of him stacked, in profile?
I'd be chomping at the bit to get him in the ring. You're going to have FUN with that one...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

OMG! His fill at 6 months is un-freakin' believable! He's stunning!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> he's ready to beat the world, now I just need to get brave enough to show him...


Ohhh...come on!!! You have all of us behind you! :bowl: Get out there girl and do us proud!! I'd love to hear the stories from the beginning. I know nothing about showing dogs and I would LOVE to learn.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Good lookin' kid you've got there!


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

Dude, I am so totally gonna kick your ass if you don't get that dog OUT THERE! I predict the first show report to be as follows, "OMG...Epic went Breed over ten Specials both days and even got pulled in the Group!" (And, hey, if you get a male judge and show off some leg, I predict a group placement...bending over and showing off your Berners might get you as good as a GR 2! LOL!)


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Well.....it's time. 6 mos and he's good to go!

He's a handsome boy!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

What a handsome fella!!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Hes gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## goldenpaws828 (Jun 22, 2007)

What a charmer he is growing up to be....his body looks like it was chiseled from marble! 

Keep on doing whatever you are doing!


Paula


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a good looking boy posing there. Hope there is a pillow near by. LOL

Hooch


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hes a cutie!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Get him out in the show ring!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LMAO Mia!

I don't have a stacked photo because Courtney is deaf and totally ignorant of dogs/stacking/showing/timing, and the two don't mix when it comes to taking a photo. I can't say "NOW!" lol bc she can't hear me... we tried to get several and all of them I am still setting him up and have one of his feet in the air or something, so I deleted them.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The best way to get a stacked shot at this point would be to have him on a table. He'll be less inclined to move. And, he's going to be shown on the table (SOON!!!!!!!!hint hint hint..) anyway. Get his front toes right to the edge of the table and GO FOR IT. Let Courtney just snap a few with him that way...

Tap tap tap... we're _waiting... _


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He's table trained- but I don't have a grooming table here. I groom my dogs on my cedar chest. He even jumps onto the table on command (but I lift him off) a trade mark of all my Whippets LOL my dogs love to show! Always have ears up, are lunatics for liver and for the 'mouse' toy that I use. I should just have her snap away while I am free baiting him, but I want a nice stacked shot... the one I posted here was pure luck... it's too hot to take outside pictures right now but later today I'll try the free stacking 

BTW he has TONS of rear (but sound as hell, loaded with hard muscle, and beautiful hocks), a great depth of body, and a beautiful smooth topline. He's definitely a NICE boy! Especially considering he's so smooth and deep and sound at THIS age, where even the nicest dogs are usually hideous LOL


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I can sure see what draws you to the breed! I love his face. He really is stunning!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

gorgeous boy..give him a cuddle from me!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He's stunning!.
When is his show career starting?.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No idea... the breeder is pushing me to show him now (the surest way to make me NOT show him, lol, because I absolutely hate being pressured to do anything) but I have other things I'd rather deal with now, like graduating college, finding a full time job, and getting my rescue dog in shape. I'm going to talk to her about it over lunch on Monday. I'd like to show him in January, when there are shows near enough I can leave my other dogs at home. I refuse to let her or anyone else take him to any shows without me (not bc I don't trust her, but bc this dog is my PET), which I can see is going to cause some conflict. AHHH, stress.


----------

